

Retailers Add Gadgets for Shoppers at Ease With Technology - krigath
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/10/business/younger-shoppers-using-technology-not-salespeople.html

======
krigath
Why would Samsung use iPads for customer service? Could this possibly be true?

